# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  إحصائية وفيات شهر ذو الحجة 1429

## روح الشرق

إحصائية وفيات شهر ذو الحجة لعــ 1429ـام

سيهات (10) أشخاص 
المرحومة الشابة السعيدة منى عبدالوهاب الباشا

المرحومة الحاجة خديجة علي محمد المزرع

المرحوم الشاب السيد عباس سيد علي آل ابراهيم

المرحومة الحاجة حصه منصور علي القافور

المرحوم الحاج فردان مهدي الوكيل

المرحوم الشاب الحاج عبدالزهراء حسن أحمد المقداد

المرحومة الحاجة فضة جاسم عبدالله الشايب

المرحومة الشابة الحاجة عواطف عبدالمحسن المجحد

المرحومة الحاجة خديجة يوسف آل جراد

المرحومة الحاجة زهراء ناصر السبع


ام الحمام (1) شخص
المرحومة الحاجة كاظمية أحمد سعود


حلة محيش (1) شخص 
المرحوم الحاج علي عبدالله آل عجيان


الخويلدية (4) أشخاص 
المرحومة الحاجة زينب جواد مهدي الطاق

المرحوم الحاج عبدالله علي عبدالله آل عميري

المرحوم الحاج حسن علي آل قمبر

المرحومة الحاجة السيدة هاشمية سيد ناصر آل حسين


عنك (1) شخص 
المرحوم الحاج حسين مهدي المشهد


الجارودية (3) أشخاص 
المرحوم الحاج علي عبدالوهاب آل عبادي

المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد حسن آل خميس

المرحومة الحاجة زهراء مكي علي المعلم


الجش (3) أشخاص 
المرحوم الحاج دعبل عبدالمحسن الموسى

المرحومة الحاجة آمنة محمد الزراع

المرحوم الحاج حسن علي صالح الخميس


التوبي (1) شخص 
المرحومة الحاجة السيدة نجيبه سيد موسى سيد رضي آل حمزة


البحاري (3) أشخاص 
المرحوم الشيخ علي رضي الشقيقي

المرحوم الحاج صالح مهدي آل سويد

المرحومة الحاجة أم عبدالرسول جواد آل ثنيان


القديح (3) أشخاص 
المرحومة الحاجة زينب مهدي الخويلدي

المرحومة الحاجة أم سيد ماجد سيد علوي سيد ناصر الخضراوي

المرحومه الشابة السعيدة ليلى علي عبدالله العازمي


العوامية (7) أشخاص 
المرحوم الحاج عيسى علي سلمان التوبي

المرحومة الحاجة رباب علي صالح آل الشيخ أحمد

المرحوم الشاب السعيد وديع أحمد علي المصلاب

المرحوم الحاج علي حبيب التوبي

المرحوم الحاج أحمد حسين المعيوف

المرحوم الحاج عبدالله علي ياسين قريريص

المرحوم الحاج علي إبراهيم آل سعيد


صفوى (11) شخص 
المرحوم الحاج سيد محمد سيد هاشم السادة

المرحوم الشاب علي علي آل خزعل

المرحوم الحاج عبد الله بدر البشري

الرحومة الحاجة زينب عبدرب النبي المحسن

المرحومة الحاجة زينب مهدي آل عصفور

المرحوم الحاج سيد سعود الحسين (السيهاتي)

المرحوم الحاج محمد علي دخيل آل شاهين

المرحوم الحاج سعيد علي المعلم

المرحومة الحاجة آمنة جاسم الدعبل

المرحومة الحاجة زينب علي أحمد آل داؤود

المرحومة الحاجة زهراء علي مهدي آل داؤود


سنابس (4) أشخاص
المرحومة الحاجة شيرين عبدالله آل سالم

المرحومة الحاجة مريم عبدالله مكي المبشر

المرحوم الشاب السعيد عبدالله عبدالشهيد عبدالكريم الحبيب

المرحومة الحاجة أم علي حسن أحمد الزوري


الربيعية (3) أشخاص
المرحومة الشابة عواطف أحمد عباس العرادي

المرحوم الحاج حسن علي الحجاج

المرحوم الحاج صالح علي صالح صفوان


تاروت (7) أشخاص
المرحوم أحمد علي حماد

المرحومة الحاجة ليلى مهدي حسين الحمام

المرحوم الحاج علي إبراهيم علي آل دهنيم

المرحوم الحاج عبدالرسول محمد حسن آل سهو

المرحومة الحاجة زينب مكي كاظم شلي

المرحومة الحاجة أم علي أحمد الدهان

المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين عبدالله إبراهيم النخلاوي


القلعة(5) أشخاص 
المرحومة الحاجة زهراء علي آل فردان

المرحومة السعيدة سامي علي منصور آل نصرالله

المرحومة السعيدة السيدة زهراء سيد حسن سيدهاشم الصناع

المرحوم الحاج علي حسن الشيخ سليمان آل سيف

المرحومة الحاجة السيدة معصومة سيد شبر سيد حبيب العوامي


الشويكة (3) اشخاص 
المرحومة الطفلة السعيدة السيدة زهراء سيد علوي المقبل

المرحوم الشاب السعيد أحمد منصور سليمان الشيوخ

المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد علي العسيف


الكويكب (2) شخصين 
المرحوم الحاج حسن مكي الدهان

المرحوم الحاج السيد علوي سيد علوي المسحر


الجراري (1) شخص 
المرحومة الحاجة زهراء (صفية) علي علي التاروتي


المدني(2) شخصين 
المرحومة الحاجة ليلى أحمد السماهيجي

المرحوم الحاج باقر عبدالله محمد أبوكله


الشريعة (1) شخص 
المرحوم الحاج منصور أحمد أسليس


الوسادة (1) شخص 
المرحومة الحاجة زينب حسن الحداد



*اجمالي 77 شخص .* 


هذه إحصائية تقريبية بدون أطفال دون خمس سنوات والله اعلم .

ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأعادها لموتى المؤمنين 

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

والله اعلم 

ولله ولي التوفيق



هذه الاحصائية من مجهود  روح الشرق

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*رحم الله والديك أخوووي*
*والله يوفقك ويسدد خطاك*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*الله يرحمهم ويرحم امواتنا واموات المؤمنين*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ*
*﴿ 4﴾* *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
**
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ام الشيخ

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ*
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ
﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
**
*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

انا لله وانا إليه راجعون



*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## شوق المحبة

ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـافيه ..


مأج ــور ومثـاب بإذن الباررري ..


دمتَ بهدايته وَ ح ـفظه ..

----------


## احمد الحميدي

عظم الله اجرنا واجركم

----------


## خادمه الحسين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ*
*﴿ 4﴾* *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾* 


*رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ*
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*

*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------

